# DO decoder outputs drift with age



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a USAT Trains PA-1, PB-1, PA-1 set up with each unit fitted with two XL Massoth decodes. I have also fitted flying leads between each unit power pickups so that all of the decoder are receiving the same voltage at all times. They have been working very well for years

However, I have recently noticed that the units don't seem to exactly match each other on acceleration. This can be seen if I run them decoupled up and about six inches apart and then start to accelerate and de-accelerate. After I time the units will have separated by a different amount. They never used to do this. 

My question is do the decoders deteriate with age or is all I need to do is restore to factory setting and code them all again?

I have noticed a similar problem with a few other units when run in multiple unit mode

Has anyone noticed this and/or have an explanation

PHIL


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never had that problem with a decoder before, but if you've run them for years I'm thinking it's more likely something to do with differences on wear and tear on the locos themselves. Motors, gears, power pickup...lots of areas to investigate, clean, grease and refresh before I would worry about the decoders. 

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Motors do slow down. Engines like Aristocraft with 2 tied together are difficult to diagnose as they need to be taken apart. An open winding on one of these can cause serious slowdowns.
Some motors have bearing wear and can run at different speeds forward vs reverse. This is something I check when I remove the motor. In severe cases this can wear out the plastic axle/idler gear.


----------

